# My largest chopping board yet.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Sourcing the timber.*

Many of you have asked where I get my timber…

Well I will let you in on a little secret…[For all the Australian Readers.]

Even though I have nearly 20 tonnes of timber in stock, when I need a special piece I go and see Trevor Gaskiel at Northgate [Brisbane]

Trevor, an accomplished and highly acclaimed woodworker, is a timber merchant specialising in Tasmanian Timbers.

All who frequent the Timber shows around Australia, will know Trevor and most probably have bought timber from Trevor at one time or other… what you may not now is that you can buy timber from Trevor all year around.

Trevor's woodstore has been likened to Aladdin's Cave … due to the vast treasures that can be found there… Tasmanian Blackwood, Myrtle, Huon Pine and Celery Top Pine are in abundant supply.










Figured examples abound.. as well as turning blanks of all sizes… this is just a small selection in a shipping container… the rest is under his house in racks.. a veritable labyrinth..

For the eagle eyed amongst you, there is two pieces of Purple Heart in the foreground of the picture above… these came from my very limited supply, for a client of Trevor's….I exchanged these for some Blackwood, Huon and Camphor… shown in the boot of my car..










A closer shot… the camphor was too long for the boot …had to drop the centre of the back seat…










Some of this timber is destined for the Chopping Block I intend to build… this will be the biggest I have build so far and I intend to blog about the process from sourcing the timber to the finished item being picked up by it's new owner…[Later this week]

I always think I have got the better end of my dealings with Trevor… while he doesn't give timber away, you always go away very happy with the deal. Good quality timber at a good price…

So next time you want something a little different for that special project give Trevor a call on [07] 33146816 or try his mobile 0403496 403. If you are fortunate enough to live in S. E. Queensland, you can arrange to go over and have a butchers at his fabulous store of wonderful timbers.

You will not be disappointed… I never am…

Just remember to mention my name.


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Sourcing the timber.*
> 
> Many of you have asked where I get my timber…
> 
> ...


Too cool!


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Sourcing the timber.*
> 
> Many of you have asked where I get my timber…
> 
> ...


That would be one advantage of living in Queensland Larry, having a supplier like Trevor close by. I spotted the Purple Heart straight off, haven't found a good supplier in Victoria but close enough to Tasmania to get some good pieces. Bst of luck with the chopping block.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Sourcing the timber.*
> 
> Many of you have asked where I get my timber…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blog. What a store of treasures. Roll on part two!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Sourcing the timber.*
> 
> Many of you have asked where I get my timber…
> 
> ...


you lucky dog, i knew you had something up your sleave, and what lurks within the piles of timber behind your shed, know one knows…but you…lol…...puting that purple heart into the center of these stacks…lol…....thanks for the tour…cant wait to see this next board….grizz


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Sourcing the timber.*
> 
> Many of you have asked where I get my timber…
> 
> ...


Oh yes I will hop right over-LOL-I do remember what it is like to have a close good supplier of special woods. While I was in Houston there was a place there that had almost any exotic wood one wanted, it was self serve just go inside and choose what you needed. well that really changed when I moved to a small south Georgia town, nothing here and have to have what I want shipped in at double the price yet cheaper than me driving to get it. Lived in Melbourne for awhile and miss the Aussie woods available there.

Larry that drink twice gets me in trouble I want a third.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Sourcing the timber.*
> 
> Many of you have asked where I get my timber…
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the continuation of your project blog Larry. Where will the XXL board be used?

I am able to get some more exotic types of woods here in Norway now. We also have caves filled with timber here in Norway too. Unfortunately they are all filled with pine and fir. We do have great Christmas trees though.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Sourcing the timber.*
> 
> Many of you have asked where I get my timber…
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the rest of the story


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Sourcing the timber.*
> 
> Many of you have asked where I get my timber…
> 
> ...


I wish I had a "trevor" in my area.

Looking foreward to the largest board ever!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Dressing the boards..*

Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..

The board is going to be 650 mm by 400 mm [26 in by 16 in] so I cut the pieces to 850 mm [34 in] taking in the 3mm [1.8 in] kerf for each cross cut in the next step….. and sized them to 50 mm [2 in] thick.

This will leave a little extra to hold against the fence when crosscutting and maybe a little left over the make a small herb board to match…









Then each piece was ripped to the desired width… and arranged to give the best pattern… making sure to orientate the grain…










Each board from the right was moved over to the left to see how the patteren would look.










This pattern had to be adjusted to make sure the width of the board was exactly 400 mm.

[The width dictated that more strips were used… to make sure that there was no splitting … wood movement in larger pieces may eventually cause cracks…]









Into the clamps over night… next step tomorrow…


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


Looking good so far Larry, nice variety of wood. Look forward to the next episode.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


You are an adventure in wood, Larry!
Like Bob, I'm anxious to see the next installment.
Ellen


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


Now you got me hooked to "As The Board Glues"....... Will it Crack? Will it Warp? tune in tomorrow!

;-)

-bob


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


Larry,

You are the cutting board master. One of the first LJ projects that inspired me was one of your cutting boards. I had a lot of small pieces of lumber left over from making gunstocks, so I made a cutting board from them and used it as the top of a kitchen island. its about 24" by 24" in size. Another project I want to make someday is to build a bench from a laminated slab of blocks. I'm building another hydraulic press to glue up gunstock blanks that will handle a 12" X 55" X 4" glue up.


----------



## nonickswood (Nov 12, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


Looking Good, Staying Tuned!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


Looks good, Larry.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


Looks like it is coming together Larry. Questions and a comments:

>"making sure to orientate the grain…" 
For looks, or for stability?

>"wood movement in larger pieces may eventually cause cracks…" 
Percentage wise, thin strips expand as much as wide strips. They can cause just as many cracks. Are you breadboarding the ends?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


Fun to watch Larry and I never would have thought to see the final pattern the way you did it. Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


That's going to be a big one! Looking forward to your next post.


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


Larry: What are the woods? Are they hardwood? Small pores?

26×16 is large. Could make a chopping table out of it.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


Looking good, Larry. What kind of glue did you use?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blog on boardem assembly,you da master of the board.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


I just finished my biggest board to date and it was way more work than I expected.
Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


If I had any questions, somebody else has asked them. Nothing like seeing a project take shape.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


Trees fear you!!!!


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing this beast's onward march! This must weigh 26-30-pounds (12-14-kilograms) right now, or maybe more, based on that last big board I did that I had to cut down into 2-boards because it was too big for the person initially. This thing should definitely be rock-solid once you're done with it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Dressing the boards..*
> 
> Having sourced the timber it was time to cross cut to size and rip to width..
> 
> ...


Really COOL technique in developing the pattern.
*
[The width dictated that more strips were used… to make sure that there was no splitting … wood movement in larger pieces may eventually cause cracks…]
*

Are you saying the more Strips you have, the less movement you will get?

Smaller strips expand smaller distances?
Larger strips expand more distances?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Crosscutting..*

Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…









Now a few light passes through the drum sander.

This board is too large just to push against the fence to cross cut the engrain slices and I have not made a sled for my new table saw so I attached a block of wood to the incra mitre guage and used it backwards. By backwards I do not mean I cut backwards… just had the guage on the other side of the blank as I pushed it forward…










To hold it steady I clamped the blank to the block… and used the fence as a way of measuring the 50 mm or 2 inches I decided on for thickness..









After the board was in the right position for the cut and clamped, I move the fence away..









This is done so that the cut piece is not pinched between the blade and the fence… very dangerous..









After cutting all the pieces they were rolled and flipped… here is a sneak peek..










[TIP… run all four side of each piece through the Drum Sander… a little extra work but you will find the fit a lot better…]


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Larry thats one nice board. The center colors trick my eyes and it looks 3D to me. Great peace. Cheers


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Larry, that is one very nice looking board. I'm sure the eventual owners will cherish it for a long time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Nice work!! Keep 'em comin' ;-)


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Very nice!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Thank you for the step by step…

LOOKS Super as usual!

That's really a BIG one!


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


What a monster! How much does that thing weigh? Beautiful job!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Hi Larry.

Creative idea using the miter guage reversed like that. Your mama didn't raise no fool! 

Paul


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Sure turned out a great looking board Larry, I take it you still have your fingers.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Excellent how to blog Larry, and a beautiful result. You make it look so easy.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


That is working out to be one nice board, Larry.
You are still the Master of Boards!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Nice.
I have used that miter gauge trick. It seems weird, but is totally safe.

Good lookin' board,
Steve


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


I'd be curious on the amount o glue u go thru Larry… lol all your boards are awesome


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


again this is a fine product, gotta copy as close as i can,,,


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Great tip on the reversed miter gauge.

This is going to take up a lot of real estate in the kitchen, and do so stylishly.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Beautiful board!!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Looking good - thanks for the tips!


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Technique question. Why not square off one end and set a thin strip ripping jig to two inches and just move the board over to it?


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


The way the dark and light wood grains going in different directions gives the board a unique look from every angle. I like that concept. Thanks for the reverse miter tip. 
-Don


----------



## nonickswood (Nov 12, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Very Nice,
looking forward to the finished product!!


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


I have been running my glue up sides thru jointer to get tight fit. Works very good.

But I got a drum sander now and plan to try it. Larry what grit do you use on glue up side on drum sander? Is 150 enough?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Beautiful board, Larry.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


That's a nice board Larry.

The wood combination stands out!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


So, now you're making butcher block counter tops, too.

Beautiful board, Larry.

Lee


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


Great board, Larry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Crosscutting..*
> 
> Well, the first blank was in clamps over night…
> 
> ...


sIKE you could use a thin strip ripping jig to set the distance for the cut… I just don't have on and I do have an Incra which is so easy to set… Sorry I did not answer earlier.. thought it was just a suggestion and not a question as such… hope this answers it…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*What does it weigh?*

A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…









Here is the result…









Nearly 7.5 kilograms [kg] and for our American Cousins who prefer imperial measurements… just over 16 pounds [lb]

[Tip… I number each piece on the end with chalk so that I can reassembly the board in the right order… and chalk washes off…]


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


The board could double as a riot shield in a pinch.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


How many is that in trees, Larry. lol

Certainly the most massive cutting board I've seen.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


Are you planning to sell these by the kilo/lb. Larry?


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


Larry,

Mortise and tenon a set of maple, cherry or walnut legs about 2 1/2" square and build a table top about 2" wider than your cutting board with a recess to hold the board and you've got a kitchen island.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


Great job Larry.
I admire the simplicity you have reach for gluing these things. There is no way I can glue such a piece with 3 clamps !!

Are you planning to include any casters?

Have nice time


----------



## GCotton78 (Dec 28, 2011)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


Wow, should it include a "Team Lift" warning? Nice board!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


now that thar is a whopper…......its going to be a beauty, nothing like a good stout cutting board in the kitchen…...cant wait to see it finished and ready for duty…....chop chop here chop chop there, and a little ole lattie da…..thats how we chop the things away in the merry ole land of larry….......LOL….....ha ha here ha ha there…........whooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


Once you get to this size and weight, you really do have to think about it. The last board that I had to cut down because it was too big for her counter was just over 19-pounds (8.6-kilos), after sanding flat and doing all the routering, but before I cut part of it off at her request. It was best to always use both hands to pick it up and move it around. It certainly was large, heavy and unruly to be moving around constantly. Hopefully this will have a designated home in the kitchen and plant roots!

Thanks for verifying the weight. So probably still around 7-kilos once finished? I guess it depends on how much sanding, handles and/or edge profiling you have planned for this one.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


WOW!

That's more than a Bowling Ball!

Great shot!

Awesome board!

Thank you.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


A real bruiser, deGooser….................


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


wow….hope you dont have to ship it…


----------



## scoops (Oct 6, 2011)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


Wow, Larry….you'd better attach one of those stickers that says "Warning, Heavy, requires two men to lift"otherwise the OH&S people will be on to you!Poor little old ladies won't be able to lift it!!


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


Queensland has the big banana, the big pineapple and now Larry's big chopping board. Looking good.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


Look out Larry Chopper Reid will be after you for pinching his title. LOL


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


Larry, Big and unsual to be as portable due to its weight. I agree with Hal, to make a real good mounting table for it will be exceptional.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


Big cutting board, Larry.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


I watched 300 this weekend. I was thinking Roman shield, lol


----------



## Ranger97ab (Jan 23, 2012)

degoose said:


> *What does it weigh?*
> 
> A few folks asked about the weight of the board I am making… so I got the old scales out…
> 
> ...


Nice Board, at least you don't have to worry about it wearing out anytime soon.

Randy


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Let the sanding begin.*

The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.

This is done slowly avoiding any burning of the endgrain.. which will require more sanding to remove..

Then begins the multi steps of Random Orbital Sanding… from 80 grit through 100, 120, 150 and 220. Lastly a burnish with 1500… optional.










Here we are after the first sanding with 80 grit… notice the vacuum attached…no dust…









I have sanded the sides and rolled the edges..









This close up showcases the tightness of the joins and why it is important to sand the glue joints prior to glue up…

After working through the grits the board will be flooded with Grapeseed Oil… drop by tomorrow and see how the grains and colours POP…


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


very nice Larry, always like seeing your work, wish I had met you while I lived down under.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


Looking good Larry, you certainly put a lot of work into these master pieces. Look forward to tomorrows episode.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


These details show fols why these boards cost what they do. The surprise is that they don't cost* more.*

Paul


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


Very nice , Larry. looking forward to the next pics : )


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


nice board should look cool with the finish in it


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


i rarely come to this section of LJ's..glad I did today..I like the way you are orienting the grain..this is going to be an eye-popper!


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see it finished.
-Don


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


Good job, Larry

Lee


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


Another great looking board Larry.


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see what it looks like with finish. It looks great already!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


I likes this one a lot. all u make are awesome Larry


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


Very nice as always larry


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


Larry: Some nice details from a master. Great job on the blog and the build.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


Larry, have you ever thought of including a little collection of photos of the build with your boards? People could get some idea of the process and difficulty of making them.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


Beautiful board, Larry.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


I think that if anyone deserves the biggest baddest drum sander around, it's you!


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


Larry that's a great looking board and a really cool looking pattern. Looking forward to seeing the finished product. I'm just finishing up on the second 3D board that I had stock cut out for but it doesn't even come close to your monster of a board!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


Hey Larry how it going bud! Thats a nice board you got going here. Why are you using a cheap sander Like festool? LOL

I have been kicking around buying there 6 inch after trying it at a woodworking show in Vegas.

Glad you kept the grain orientation right, hate when its off!!!! *Oh wait you taught me that a cpl yrs ago, sorry!!!! LOL *

Be good buddy , talk to you soon.

Look fwd tot he next post.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


Looking good Larry!

Almost ready to ship.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


In this case you showed that bigger is better. Nice job and I looked forward to seeing it oiled!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


GREAT looking board!

They will love it!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


The way you arranged opposing grains is truly stunning. I like it very much. Grapeseed oil? I use it in all my cooking, including adding a T spoonful to my salads, but wouldn't it get rancid over time? I've used walnut oil on my bamboo cutting board and as long as wipe it of real good, it didn't get sticky. So far so good.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Larry. One of life's simple pleasures is to come - pouring on the oil!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Let the sanding begin.*
> 
> The board is all assembled, glued and out of the clamps for a day… off to the drum sander to true up both surfaces…[there is always a little slip] ...top and bottom.
> 
> ...


Love that end grain!! Nice striping!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Shipping to the USA?*

My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
What say you all?


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the USA?*
> 
> My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
> What say you all?


Sorry Larry, as much as I like you, I don't think I will order too many boards from you, unless of course you either move to the USA, or send me plane tickets to AUS.
lol


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the USA?*
> 
> My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
> What say you all?


hmmmm…. i have several brilliant ideas:
1. teach your boards to swim (well, they are very clever, right? and they float)
2. open a shipping company - there must be ahuge margin there
3. start selling huge amount in the US, so you can ship containers
4. find someone who travel back and forth every week to the US and use his baggage allowance

shipping is a wonder. when i buy stuff from toolsfromjapan, the shipping is actually cheaper than shipping from Auckland!!! go figure. and the biggest wonder is dealextreme, they ship from china for free… even if you buy something that costs 1$...


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the USA?*
> 
> My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
> What say you all?


make these boards out of a wood that your pour water over it and it swells to this new size…


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the USA?*
> 
> My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
> What say you all?


I think you will get what you want but you have to wait for while for the right person.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the USA?*
> 
> My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
> What say you all?


Just stamp 'Made in China' on it Larry and it should sell right away, Lol.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the USA?*
> 
> My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
> What say you all?


A CB that big would appeal to professional chefs, and I know that a large portion of the chefs in America use "John Boos" CB's. His CB's are mostly made from hard maple, but if you could show the different colored woods are just as superior to just plain maple, you could get into that market. Also, the "Food channel" with all their celebrity chefs could also be a target. If one of the celebrity chef's got one of your boards the advertisement on TV would be worth it.
-Don


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the USA?*
> 
> My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
> What say you all?


Shipping costs is a big killer Larry but there are some good suggestions above. Would be great if one of their celebrity chefs got one on TV.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the USA?*
> 
> My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
> What say you all?


Larry, make a lot of them and raft them over. Shipping is always a killer. I just paid $60.00 for some QS Sycamore from across the country. The shipping was $60.00. Nice board anyway. But, maybe bigger isn't always better. I'm off to my shop to try a different approach (for me) to a board. A solid piece of 5/4" burl slab shaped as a cutting board. That seems very 'lazy' compared to your latest effort!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the USA?*
> 
> My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
> What say you all?


I see you take a trip to the US, preferably California, and bring it with you.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the USA?*
> 
> My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
> What say you all?


Good luck with everything.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the USA?*
> 
> My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
> What say you all?


Go down to the beach and skip it across!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the USA?*
> 
> My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
> What say you all?


I saw one suggestion that may be a wonderful idea. If you shipped a couple of nice boards to a couple of our tv chefs, free gratis, you may start a firestorm. I know it's a lot of work for one, but the payoff could be GD huge.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the USA?*
> 
> My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
> What say you all?


Charge $500 to $700 for the board and make the shipping free!

You never know …


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the USA?*
> 
> My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
> What say you all?


Hi Larry,

Somebody from Melbourne wanted a price to ship an ezee-feed to them. Shipping was $800.00.

Needless to say, they didn't buy it. Maybe next time. lol

Lee


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Shipping to the USA?*
> 
> My largest board yet would cost between AU$94.80 [best part of a hundred bucks US and take several weeks] and AU$228.95 [US$240.00 and a few days] to send to the states…I don't think the US is going to be my target market with these big boards… although you never know…With my prices low and shipping high… I may still be in with a chance over the top end of the market there…
> What say you all?


I dont get what the fuss is all about? Why dont you just attach a motor and sell it as a skiff and sail it here? Also--teleportation is free…magic carpet?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*The part I look forward to...*

The oiling.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


...the magic!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


The window to beauty. Now the question is; can the little woman even lift it?


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


All your hard work just paid off!!! Nice board, real nice.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


Sweet Larry. It's really spectacular


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


Nice… very nice.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 30, 2011)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


I couldn't have done it better!


----------



## KDO (Oct 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


Nice Work !
Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


Fabulous photos!


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


Have to agree Larry, it's my favourite part of the process as well.

Awesome looking board btw….


----------



## WVTODD (Jun 8, 2011)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


Larry what if i dont have a drum sander to smooth each piece what can i do? Nice work by the [email protected]!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


VERY NICE


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


Because of the weight you could call it a man-board or bloke-board.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


I'll XXXX to that, nice work…BC


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


its a real beauty mate, love the grain, i know i sure like a good size cutting board in my kitchen, i made one of solid walnut, not as fancy as this…i could always change it…will see…somehow ive got to try to stay up with my over the pond mate…


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


Absolutely beautiful Larry…............... love it when the oil goes on !!!!
The grain in this one just pops !


----------



## scoops (Oct 6, 2011)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


Wow! That oil sure makes a big difference to the finished product, hey? I'm sure that lady will be over the moon when she sees that!....I hope she measured the space twice without drinking twice!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


Great transition.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


Gorgeous!!! Love it!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


Hey!

YES!

That is what's ALL about!

The greatest moment of the whole project!

Wonderful JOB!


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


The transformation brought about by the oil always amazes me. It' a beauty, well done!


----------



## DaytonHM (Dec 27, 2011)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


"I tell ya degoose…watching the wood light up has to be my favorite part of the whole process"! Your work keeps me striving forward. Thank you sir

Or…"Good on ya mate"!


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


Thanks for the step by step. I love the colors of this board and the design, very well done as always.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

degoose said:


> *The part I look forward to...*
> 
> The oiling.


Looks great! What oil? Watco again?


----------

